# A little bit of yellow



## machiavelli976 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi there ! Not such a big deal to be proud of , but what the h..l !


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 10, 2010)

cool

i like 24K discs... i can't say whay, it's just cool


----------



## HAuCl4 (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice buttons. Have you assayed or XRF'd the buttons refined by just inquartation?. I wonder what 99xx other people are getting by simple inquartation and boiling in acid.


----------



## machiavelli976 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi ,HAuCl4 ; There is no assaying on that buttons. Since my goals have no financial purposes yet i don't bother about any assay. I have to tell you instead , they were melted without any flux and that's their genuine colour. Only incinerating the gold sponge before boiling in acids made me have this result. Harold's V. advice about incinerating is really usefull. After incinerating the already parted alloy , the new boiling in nitric reveals blue color again due to the copper used to inquart. I belive, repeated incineration and nitric boiling might run to better results.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sure. I was just curious. Thanks anyway.


----------



## dtectr (Aug 11, 2010)

machiavelli976 said:


> Hi there ! Not such a big deal to be proud of , but what the h..l !


 hey, my friend-
In your mix of silver scrap is a piece consisting of twisted silver wire & turquoise in a shadowbox setting. do you know its age/origin?
It LOOKS like "Old Pawn", a generic, somewhat inaccurate term for silver/turquoise jewelry manufactured & sold from '50's through '80's. Some of the mines some of the turquoise came from are closed permanently, & had a very unique & high grade quality to it. Its hard to tell from the picture, but if it is not damaged significantly, it may be worth more to a collector than its scrap value.
just an idea.


----------



## machiavelli976 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well ,dtectr ,what can i say - it looks like scrap , walks like scrap and does like scrap (smells like scrap too :mrgreen: ) . Anyway it's a lucky silver scrap, since it wasn't convicted yet.


----------



## machiavelli976 (Mar 25, 2013)

Some of my harvest after three years of joining this forum. 
All picked up occasionally on Sunday morning scrap yard .

About 140 ceramic CPU's , some old Ram and of course my favorite scrap , old GF or GP watch cases.

The buttons are in different stages of refining. The up line are already done , 25.04 , 4.6 and 1.6 grams .

The lowers came from eye glass frames and watch cases and are hi- carat , preserved for crafting , due to their nice color and good hardness.

Three years of learning from all of you. 

Thanks to all, 

Mach.


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 29, 2014)

Just for fun. Six grams poured one inch above water makes weird hollow drops.


----------



## glondor (May 29, 2014)

I believe those are pipes. If so, it means the gold is pretty good!


----------



## Lou (May 29, 2014)

Probably caused by the way it hits the water. Pipes take slow cool to form. We try and avoid them here by running reducing flame over freshly poured Au or Ag bar to get that glass-like look.


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 30, 2014)

Lou said:


> Probably caused by the way it hits the water. Pipes take slow cool to form. We try and avoid them here by running reducing flame over freshly poured Au or Ag bar to get that glass-like look.



Yep, those are surely no pipes. Cutting one drop in half , a mushroom-like profile proved a violent behaviour between water and liquid gold.


----------



## dannlee (May 30, 2014)

That one, at 2 o'clock, looks just like an Apple. Would make a great charm for a bracelet, etc. if it wasn't dead soft 24k. Might be an eBay market for hobby/custom jewelers for such 'organic' or 'out of nature' shape that'd lend a good premium over bullion prices : )


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 18, 2015)

Some pictures of small refining. This time I've tried an AR dissolution involving 3-4 grams of meta stannic sludge . No previous incineration . The kovar of the side-brazed pieces (lids , the frames beneath lids and legs) have been eliminated before with hot 50/50 nitric acid. The ceramics did not participate to the gold digestion. Neither the glass dust of the sandwich IC and Eproms. Only the NEC D416C memories and the pink and white long side brazed IC have had gold bonding wires . The SnO2 came with the bronze of some gold rolled eye-glass frames processed first with nitric.
I was amazed how much residual nitric was trapped inside , even after three times of washing. The heavy duty nitric exhausting gold button was entire assimilated .
The precipitant was H2SO3 (wine preservative).
I'm very curious about the aspect of the resulting button. The powder will be melted without any flux. Will come with pics soon.


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 18, 2015)

From dust to pellets , to button. A slight smell of nitric during the shrinking of the hot pellets occur. The last nitric acid wash was kind of sloppy or incomplete.
Looks like the SnO2 sludge dissolved in aqua regia does not makes much complication.


----------

